# Crimped ears are " in" this summer!



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Do some of your goldens have crimped ears? Poppy's were crimped when I got her at 4 1\2 months. It was spring then. In the winter her ears became flat and I thought they were flat for good, that the crimped style was just a baby thing. But now that summer is back they are crimped again! It's sooooo cute!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly's ears used to only be crimped when wet, but have recently become crimped as well! I never thought of it as a seasonal thing; very interesting!


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Poppy's are crimped all the time, wet or dry!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Benson did have that happen a couple of days ago. I notice it when its humid or he is damp from rain or a bath. It reminds me of those Barbie Dolls that used to have crimped hair.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sydney's are a little more crimped when it's humid out - so it relates to moisture for her. They're SUPER crimped when she's wet. It's so cute I love it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's ears are crimped when the humidity is high or he's wet.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

chloe's has crimped fur behind her ears too! they are like that all year round wet or dry. i love it! I think its so cute.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie has crimpy ears...I like them...reminds me of the 80's.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to have a dog with very crimpy ears. Wherever we went people used to ask me if I crimped her ears.:doh: Sometimes I would just say, "yes, it took me hours" Puleese.. I don't even have time to crimp my own hair.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep Joey's are also crimped when wet/humid out


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Munson get crimped ears and hair when he gets a bath or gets wet. I think its cute I dont think hr feels the same way.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep Wyatts are also after swimming. So yes they are crimped all summer


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Coop's are crimped when wet, but they always straighten out when they are dry.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy gets 1st place for having crimped ears! After her last bath, even her forehead was crimped!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

When we went to pick up Casey, he had wavy ears and his brother had straight ears...Casey has never really lost the wavy look, and his ears get crimped whenever he's wet or it's humid outside. I love the look! 

Casey's natural look. 










Casey's crimped look.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We live in the Seattle area - so always crimped! On a related note, do people always go for ears when they pet your dog? With Casper, people give him a pat on the head and then immediately start flopping his ears around. I've heard some dogs don't like to have their ears messed with. Casper loves it.


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

They're just having a bad hair day, literally. I just comb Pippins out. Part of daily grooming.


----------



## kobkob1 (Feb 2, 2012)

My Barclays ears were crimped, but Coopers are not. Finnegan so far is just a bundle of fluff so only time will tell! 

Karen, Cooper & Finnegan


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker's are only crimped behind the ear. Poppy is too cute?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

robschonk said:


> They're just having a bad hair day, literally. I just comb Pippins out. Part of daily grooming.


When I brush Wyatt I leave the crimps. I like them


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is too cute.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

It's so much fun to read all your replies! And all your dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## Doitdeet (Nov 10, 2011)

My baby girl's ears always looked crimped. I tell everyone that she has been to the beauty shop to get ear's crimped and eye shadow around her eyes.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Pictures of Mercy's Crimped Hair*

I actually took pictures of Mercy this evening of her crimped hair on her ears and on the top of her head so you could all see it.

Mercy sitting at the door









Back of Mercy's head in the backyard








Profile view of the top of Mercy's head. You can see a little of the top of her head being crimped too.








Back to profile view








Crimped Forehead 1








What a doll she is!








Boomerang Head!








Back of head 2








Back of head 3








Crimped forehead 2








Crimped forehead 3 (The best of the 3!)


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie is in the crimp-club too! Her ears are normally crimped, and on a rainy day she gets a full head and neck crimp too. 


IMG_0267 by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

http://









I've had people ask me if I crimp her ears.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hudsen also has crimpy ears when he is wet. I noticed it during his first bath as a puppy, but he never outgrew it. He actually has curly/crimpy "pants" too!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up! I love this thread!


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Henry's ears are always crimped and I love it. They're even more so when wet. Elvis' ears were only crimped when they were wet, except for when he was a puppy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie's ears were crimped. My neighbor once accused me of doing it with a crimping iron. Yeah, right. Cosby's crimp now. I love them too.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I noticed today that Casper's ruff is crimped, too. It poured today, and he rolled in the grass, of course.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Hudsen (...) has curly/crimpy "pants" too!


Wanna see wanna see!! Pic please!!


----------

